# Is this the bargain of the decade?????



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just got back from on london today, after delivering glens now perfectly functioning anfim and thought I would share the bargain of the decade, just a shame I could not collect it before the grind off!!!

GOD BLESS GUMTREE £150

View attachment 2799


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

God I want to move to london


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually I think this was!!

View attachment 2800


£575 with a free mythos !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Fantastic!

Does your worktop run all the way down your back garden?!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Nowhere near the same level of bargain but noticed a C6 went for £54.61 on ebay today http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WEGA-Coffee-Bean-Grinder-6-4-COMMERICAL-GRADE-RRP-500-/321146259763?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ac5cf0933


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its like a Ford Fiesta for 25 quid versus an Audi RS4 for 5k both 'bargains' but no comparision


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

The Arduino will be a piece of art that lights up when cleaned up!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Where's the levers?









I think that will be a seriously beautiful machine when you have finished with a bit of polishing, good finds.


----------

